# Website W/photos Of Campsites



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I came across this site yesterday and it can be helpful in seeing what a campsite looks like when making reservations. I was trying to help a friend make a reservation for this summer at a campground we go to a lot and I had a list of good and poor sites. The one he wanted was on my poor list but I couldn't remember why. We looked here and saw that the site was long enough but there was no space outside the trailer door. We then were able to pick a better one that was near the rest of he group. Hopefully some of you will find it helpful as well.

http://www.campsitephotos.com/


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

http://www.rvparkreviews.com/

If you are ever looking for a campground or park the reviews can be very helpful to give you an idea of what to expect!
We use it all the time.

Bryan


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Several of the reserve american campground sites had maps and photos along with descriptions. very useful to be able to see and read about a site before going there. My new Ford does not have a very good turning radius so useful to know how tight a turn there is to get into a camp space.


----------

